# Large Golf Clothing



## the_stiffmeiste (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi there,

Does anyone know of anywhere that I can purchase large golf clothing, i.e. XXXL, etc. Any tips would be gratefully received.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Would help to know where u r located... a number of places listed in a google search but their all over the world.


----------



## the_stiffmeiste (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm in the United Kingdom, but would be willing to buy from America from a reputable store that ships internationally.

Thanks.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Why not check Ebay? I see sizes like that listed from time to time.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Here's a couple in the UK you can try

Online Retailers Clothing and Fashion Retailer Directory

easygolf.co.uk SALE SECTION!

Del


----------

